
For-profit firm seeking to run .org names makes concessions - mikecarlton
https://apnews.com/78522ff9109c2e2c37eb63684b8c0bcb
======
et2o
These are not very meaningful concessions. They will just appoint an advisory
committee of their friends, who will then rubber-stamp anything that gets put
to them. They can’t even veto price increases, and the 10% annual increase cap
(which is still way too much) expires after just 8 years.

There is no way this highly corrupt transaction should be allowed to go
through.

------
woodandsteel
There are two key questions. To start, a secretive private company decided to
spend 1.14 billion dollars to buy the .org domain. The first question is what
is it going to do with .org that the company thinks could pay off its
investment and make a good profit.

The second question is what effect would all that profit-making activity have
on the internet, in particular on organizations that reasonably want to own a
.org url?

What I would like to know is if the Internet Society even considered these
questions.

reply

------
QUFB
> To address concerns, Ethos agreed Friday to limit price hikes to an average
> of 10% per year for eight years
    
    
        $ echo 1.1^8 | bc 
        2.1
    

Nice concession.

------
defterGoose
It makes me kinda mad how it seems like Capitalism more and more isn't about
providing goods and services but inserting extractive industries anywhere
possible. The reason Capitalism was such a success for the past few hundred
years was that it was laser-focused on providing better and better products
and services to the market. This is _not_ the way forward for human society.

